

Recorded Crickets, Slowed Down, Sounds Like People Singing - johnnytee
http://www.trueactivist.com/gab_gallery/someone-recorded-crickets-then-slowed-down-the-track-and-it-sounds-like-people-singing/

======
dredmorbius
None of the media on this page work for me. Links to YT or similar sources?

